# New Strap For 009



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Got a Di-Modell "Jumbo" in navy blue. Very impressive strap. Not surprised as I've always loved Di-Modell products


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think that strap does for the "Pepsi", what the brown Hirsch does for the "007".

Classy looking combination!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Deserves a Brucie bonus!!


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! I appreciate that Brucie bonus Griff







Maybe I should start handing out Brucie bonuses from Brucie


















Cheers,

Brucie


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a *special *Brucie bonus


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Griff said:


> Here is a *special *Brucie bonus


Ah yes. THE Brucie bonus! I think you may have given me that once mate. Come to Brucie, baby


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good strap anyway


----------

